# New Ruger .22's and ammo choice



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I took a new ruger 10/22 and 10/45 to the range about two weeks ago. I failed and only brought some CCI ammo that end up not running in either gun. Both would single fire and then not cycle. The ammo was rated at 740fps. Is it a simple indication of the wrong ammo? I have read that CCI is not a quality or preferred ammo. I have other brands, but limited time meant I would have to wait until next time at the range. My first two Rugers, so I am a newby to them. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I use CCI SV 1070 FPS 40 Grain ,, I have never had a FTF ,, I use it in my Charger to ,, works great ,, I went to the range yesterday ,, @ 100 yds I had a group of 10 with in the size of a quarter ,, you need a higher foot pounds "1070" or better .


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

At 740 fps I would assume short stroking. This sounds like sub sonic, which may or may not fully cycle your bolt. Just not enough energy.

I shot my 22/45 with some old Winchester rated at 1200 fps on Saturday and there were a few failure to fire and others that were week. The week ones didn't cycle the bolt fully to extract the next round from the magazine but they did at least get out of the barrel. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I have used CCI mini mag 22lr in my 1022, and other rifles and handguns, for many years without an issue.
I have tried several other brands that didn't work as well.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I was thinking that it may just not be enough FPS/energy to cycle the bolt.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like what you have will work in a revolver but not so good in a semi-auto.

I use CCI Mini-mags in my 10/22's and SR-22 and this works just fine for me, you're mileage may vary!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Actually my Ruger 10/22 and SR22PB liked anything
My Mark II bull barrel didn't like remingtion Truncated Cone vipers. That's it


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

CCI is good ammo...you got the wrong stuff for your guns.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Stick said:


> CCI is good ammo...you got the wrong stuff for your guns.


Likely. I have several other brands and loads, so I will just make sure to bring 3-4 different kinds on the next trip to the range.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Be careful you do not go too far in the other direction.
Ruger semi-auto pistols and 10/22 rifles will have their service life shortened if hyper velocity ammo is used regularly. Stick to standard velocity and high velocity (1280 fps).
CCI Stingers, Remington Yellow Jackets, etc should be used sparingly. I reserve such ammo for revolvers and bolt action rifles.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Be careful you do not go too far in the other direction.
> Ruger semi-auto pistols and 10/22 rifles will have their service life shortened if hyper velocity ammo is used regularly. Stick to standard velocity and high velocity (1280 fps).
> CCI Stingers, Remington Yellow Jackets, etc should be used sparingly. I reserve such ammo for revolvers and bolt action rifles.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a MkIII, and a 10/22. Both will fire CCI MiniMags, CCI Blazers, and Winchester Super X with no problems. These three loads are rated at 1280 fps, or SAMMI spec for High Velocity.
In standard velocity, I have a few bricks of Winchester Xpert, and these work good as well. Hard to find these days, though.
The old Federal bulk pack is good stuff, too.

For specialty ammo I keep CCI Stingers, and a very potent round, the CCI Velocitor - this is a full 40 grain pill at an advertised 1400 fps. But, as noted above, only in my Ruger Single Sixes, an old Mossberg bolt rifle, and a Taurus 62 pump rifle.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Be careful you do not go too far in the other direction.
> Ruger semi-auto pistols and 10/22 rifles will have their service life shortened if hyper velocity ammo is used regularly. Stick to standard velocity and high velocity (1280 fps).
> CCI Stingers, Remington Yellow Jackets, etc should be used sparingly. I reserve such ammo for revolvers and bolt action rifles.


I agree very much so.


----------

